# Skinny guy bulking up



## 02silverado02 (Nov 17, 2015)

I will try and get pics up later as I am in a rush but I was just wondering. I have been working out and eating more chicken and muscle building foods for about a month. I have gained ten pounds and went from not even being able to do one diamond push up or one pull up to being able to do about 15 of each. I was just wondering you guys opinions about my progress so far?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardworkpayz (Nov 18, 2015)

I would track your weight vs your body fat percent. That way you can tell if all that extra food is going towards fat or muscle. You can then forgive out your lean muscle mass by dividing your weight with you fat%. If your gains in the gym are getting better and your gaining. More lean muscle mass than fat then I would say you are in the right direction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02silverado02 (Nov 18, 2015)

I did track that and my body fat did jump from 6% to 8% but I am  currently 6 foot and weigh 140lbs  so while I am gaining weight I'm still skinny as a rail lmao I am just trying to get a little bigger maybe to 160lbs by the end of next year but I'll see what happens lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardworkpayz (Nov 18, 2015)

What kind of micro breakdown are you at on your diet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02silverado02 (Nov 18, 2015)

Honestly it's whatever I can get my hands on lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardworkpayz (Nov 18, 2015)

The hard work in the gym is great but I found without having your macros on point you'll never make the gains you want. You can get apps that log all of your food. My fitness pal seems to work for me pretty well. Next figure out you protein, fats, and carb breakdown. Do some research about it there is plenty out there. Then begin to up your calories and macros for bulking. Muscle growth and size is a slow process, especially when doing it natural so just be patient. I don't think eating whatever you can get your hands on is a good approach. Your body can only digest a certain amount of carbs fats and proteins to go towards building muscle if there is a lot of excess it will just be stored as fat. Just do some research get your diet in check and put in the work at the gym and you should def see the gains.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tank12 (Dec 29, 2015)

Keeping working hard in the gym and the kitchen.  Results will come!


----------

